# Flowering Anubias Nana



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Anubias Nana with a couple of flowers.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice with two. I have one that blooms regularly but never has had two!!!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very Nice  Got mine to flower as well!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

always jealous of people that get their anubias to flower. Mine never seems to shoot flowers, just new leaves


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i had one flower a while back, I didnt have it tired down or anything, it was just floating free in the tank. truly invincible plants


----------

